# Any suggestions for a place already set up target practice just N of Atlanta?



## So1911 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all; I know that target shooting is allowed in the Chattahoochee National Forest, but I'm trying to find somewhere that someone already knows about to do target shooting.

Any suggestions? Most of the ranges are quite a ways away from where we live in Gwinnett. I'm hoping someone already knows of a fire road that leads to a good place to go shooting and have lunch, that sort of thing, that won't disturb anyone. 

Of course no trash would be left, area kept spotless, etc. 

Thanks All


----------



## Rulo (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think you are allowed to simply walk into the CNF or any NF for that matter, set up some targets, and start  blasting away. 

But hey who am i to tell you not too......try it. see what happens and let us know how you make out.


----------



## So1911 (Oct 31, 2015)

Surprisingly, as long as it's not a WMA and you follow certain rules (distance from roads/houses/not over water) it is allowed.

That being said, I don't think it makes a lot of sense to have mini target shooting areas spread all over the place. It would be great to have some sort of shared area where people agree to pick up after themselves and that sort of thing. Maybe wishful thinking?

This link looks odd, but you can google 'target shooting in chattahoochee national forest' to get more info:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...0xVoefBdxFuS17X9E9rX3A&bvm=bv.106379543,d.eWE


----------



## josh84 (Jan 11, 2016)

wilson shoals WMA is perfect


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 28, 2016)

josh84 said:


> wilson shoals WMA is perfect



I agree 100%   Wilson Shoals' range is well run and close to Gwinnett; 40 min drive from Lawrenceville.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 8, 2016)

I run into people from Cobb county at John's Mtn regularly.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 9, 2016)

Clybel WMA


----------

